# such a thing as black headed "boer"??



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

i went to a farm and the couple had some traditional boer(reddish-brown head) black head and blonde. I have some blonde and traditional, but never seen black.I like it and want to buy one but want to make sure I am not doing something stupid. I do not care to register, my question is ,are there boer goats, pure line,that are black headed??.The mom of this doeling is traditonal and the buck is blonde.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, I believe there are, but I am into the traditional Boers. I am not into the unusual colors. The traditional or "correct" colors usually bring more if you auction them. You would have to wait for a "color" expert ot come online here. Again, I just deal with red-heads and have had Boers for just 2 yrs.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

See website www.boerbokkegoats.com/blackboers.html and www.easttexasgoats.com/sales.htm these sites have the black headed boers as well as full black boers. There are several breeders in texas. I think that they can be registered.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice links!


----------



## Dee (May 12, 2002)

Black heads, paints and solids are getting popular with breeders (the buck I used last year was ALMOST black headed) I personally like the paints.

One word, solids and paints don't usually bring as much money at auction as the "Boer" heads, even if they are nicer animals. :shrug:


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

That's right, the buyers want to see those red heads!


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Friend of mine has a nice herd of boer in Texas - has all colors - I have a blonde headed buck out of a red headed doe. This doe threw a black headed doe the year before!

Sadly - those red heads bring more here - regardless of conformation. I think that is silly - but true. I didn't care about color of head, since my buck was bought to cross on my nubians anyway.

niki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

But if your selling to show folks...the black headed, solid colors, and paints are becoming very popular and demand a better price. I love Boers no matter what color they come in!


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I have black headed boers. Our buck is a typical dark brown headed boer and my girls are either brown or red headed. Some where in the bucks genetics he's able to throw black headed babies no matter what color the female is. We found that black headed are more rare than the brown/reds, and people want them because they are different. This year we had blonds, reds, browns and blacks.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I've seen some black and white pied I'd love to get my hands on!

Ruth


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

We have one that is an almost black headed, depends on how bright it is when you look at her, it gleams kinda when in the sun, but in the shade it is black.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

My black-headed Boer is a LaBoer. So her black color comes from her grandmother who was black. Her brother was almost completely black, and her other sister was a lemon-head. Her sire is a traditional FB Boer, mother is a Lamancha/Alpine. I know this really isn't relative to this topic since you are talking about purebred-fullbloods, but I just love her color.=) Here they are as kids, and then she and her sister as weanlings.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Off topic a bit here too, but I love the LaBoers! I have an awesome red-headed LaBoer doeling. Her momma is 1/ 2 LaMancha 1/4 Nubian and 1/4 Boer and her sire is a FB Red headed Boer, This doeling came out a perfect red-headed elf eared LaBoer. Ver muscled and dairy at the same time. her momma milks 7 lbs at 11 weeks fresh on very little feed. I am probably going to breed this doeling to a LaMancha this fall and a Boer the next fall as a second freshener. I really like the cross. i have her two brother wethers (they were triplets) weaned as of Sunday at 55 pounds, a black headed with ears and a full black with elf ears, very meaty fellows. Freezer bound.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

'Lemon-head' - I LOVE that! lol I guess I've got a lemon-head buck, then.... I'll be using him for the first time this fall - can't wait to see how he does with my nubian does. Interested to see how the colors come out - I've got a tri-colored doe, a grey/black doe, a black and white doe, and a white doe. 


Niki


----------



## nubiannana (Mar 26, 2006)

What is a LaBoer goat? I've not heard of them before. Or a Blonde Boer?
So are the Black Head Boers considered a full blood Boer?


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

bbdoll said:


> What is a LaBoer goat? I've not heard of them before. Or a Blonde Boer?
> So are the Black Head Boers considered a full blood Boer?



A "LaBoer" is a cross between a Boer and a LaManchas dairy goat resulting in an earless or short elf eared Boer type goat. They are hardy and make for great mothers with a lot of milk for kid growth. LaManchas are a very hardy dairy breed doing well under difficult situations, having been developed in American, rather than Europe or any other country. Their earlessness is what marks the breed. The red-head ( or colored head) marks the Boer, so an earless red-headed goat is a distinctive and sure sign of a LaBoer. I am working with the cross now along with a small number of other breeders.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Diane, how does adding the boer to the LaMancha affect the temperment?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

bbdoll said:


> Or a Blonde Boer?
> So are the Black Head Boers considered a full blood Boer?


A blonde Boer is just a Boer with a blond head. fullbloods should not have blonde heads, only percentages. A black-headed Boer can be fullblooded or percentage. Either is accepted.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Diane, how does adding the boer to the LaMancha affect the temperment?


They are very sweet and calm. Both Boers and Lamanchas are known for those traits, so the cross is a really good one.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

TexCountryWoman said:


> Off topic a bit here too, but I love the LaBoers! I have an awesome red-headed LaBoer doeling. Her momma is 1/ 2 LaMancha 1/4 Nubian and 1/4 Boer and her sire is a FB Red headed Boer, This doeling came out a perfect red-headed elf eared LaBoer. Ver muscled and dairy at the same time. her momma milks 7 lbs at 11 weeks fresh on very little feed. I am probably going to breed this doeling to a LaMancha this fall and a Boer the next fall as a second freshener. I really like the cross. i have her two brother wethers (they were triplets) weaned as of Sunday at 55 pounds, a black headed with ears and a full black with elf ears, very meaty fellows. Freezer bound.


My two LaBoer girls are out of my best milking doe. This year they raised their kids, but next year I'm going to milk them. Might even milk them this year when I butcher the kids. Looking forward to seeing how they do!! They have nice mammary. I'm going to keep breeding them Boer and will most likely pull the kids at birth and sell them as bottle babies.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Diane, how does adding the boer to the LaMancha affect the temperment?


The temperment is great. The Crosses also seem to inherit the quieter, softer voices of the LaMancha which is terrific too. My Boers are much more vocal than my "LaBoers". I have to experiment with them a few more years before i can draw serious conclusions, but this is what I have found to be true so far.

I am milking a 1/2 Lamancha 1/4 Nubian 1/4 Boer right now that is about 3 months fresh, just weaned her triplets two days ago and have got exactly 7 pounds of milk the last two days with twice a day milkings. The milk is VERY creamy and rich. I will be milking her daughter, who is 5/8 Boer next spring. My LaManchas do milk much heavier, but I like the Boer blood in some of my goats as they are easy keepers, are very tough and seem extremely worm resistant.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

I have four black headed boer crosses..and an old weather that is black headed. All five are from the same mom and two different boer bucks. 

I bred the two older does and with some luck they should kid at the end of summer. IF they throw black..I am going to sell my black and white "herd" of girls. 

Around here..they can bring twice the price of regular boer colors. Its just the fad here for now .. I guess. They like something "different" in the show ring. In five years..who knows? LOL..

I have a paint..loud black and white..and I think..on her...it really brings out her build. If I was a showing person...she would have been in the ring this year.


----------



## Scott Cobel (Jun 6, 2020)

maryanne said:


> i went to a farm and the couple had some traditional boer(reddish-brown head) black head and blonde. I have some blonde and traditional, but never seen black.I like it and want to buy one but want to make sure I am not doing something stupid. I do not care to register, my question is ,are there boer goats, pure line,that are black headed??.The mom of this doeling is traditonal and the buck is blonde.


----------



## Scott Cobel (Jun 6, 2020)

I have all colors of boer goats, even ones with all 3 colors


----------

